# A6 2.7T buyers advice



## omni22 (Sep 11, 2006)

I really am looking to get into a A6 sedan with a 2.7T in it. But I was just wondering what chronic problems these posses. Such as when the turbo's start going etc.


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

ya i just got one its a 2000 the thing is nasty i love it


----------



## omni22 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACarlA6* »_ya i just got one its a 2000 the thing is nasty i love it 

WOW thanks..........


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: A6 2.7T buyers advice (omni22)*

I bought a new A6 2.7T new in 2002 and it has been great! No major issues so far w/ 55,000 miles.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: A6 2.7T buyers advice (omni22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni22* »_I really am looking to get into a A6 sedan with a 2.7T in it. But I was just wondering what chronic problems these posses. Such as when the turbo's start going etc.

Mileage, plus previous maintenance plays a key role in how chronic the problems you might have will be.
Look for one that you can get the full service history on from the previous owner (not just a "Carfax"). If not, an audi dealers service department can run the VIN for you and give you the repair history.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: A6 2.7T buyers advice (biorig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biorig* »_I bought a new A6 2.7T new in 2002 and it has been great! No major issues so far w/ 55,000 miles.

Barely broken in...


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: A6 2.7T buyers advice (omni22)*

i got my 20001 A6 2.7 and have had it for 6 months and love it.just be careful when buying from small car dearler ships..







the car is gret and has a bunch of power


----------



## omni22 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmmm not so much the info. i was looking for but ok.........


----------



## Heisse_mkII (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (omni22)*

Biggest issue you are going to find is the timing belt. If the car you are interested has about 75k miles, check with the owner and make sure you see a reciept on when the timing belt was replaced. Audi recommends about 105K miles for replacement, but they have gone out as early as 70K. Other than that, personally I haven't had any issues with my '00 A6 and haven't heard of any major problems with them.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 2.7T buyers advice (omni22)*

Hey Omni
(1) Timing belt (as stated by others) +/- $1000- $1500 job to get it done at the dealer, so I agree that you should get receipts. Also, you want to be sure the belt was really replaced. You don't want it to break on you as that will be plenty more $$$
(2) Turbos... There are people out there that have a 100K miles on the stock turbos with no problems. Then there are people like me that bought a CPO A6 (lease return) with 24K miles on it, thinking that I should have no issues... 6 months later the turbos were shot... FYI - I took delivery of the car and a couple of days later the oil light came on. When I checked the oil the car was practically empty. This obviously should have been picked up during the 300 point inspection and obviously means the previosu owner did not take care of the car and oil etc. 300point inspection ... yeah right! Like they really do those... Anyway, my advice is to buy the car from an Audi dealer with the CPO warrantee to be safe. My car was at the dealer for almost a week so I don't want to think about what it would have cost had I not had the warrantee. Also, be careful of other car dealers (non-Audi) that offer "warrantees" as I have heard too many horror stories of people not being able to get certain things fixed as it was not covered etc. With the Audi CPO you are covered till 100K miles with worst case a $50 deductable. 
(3) Brakes etc... If you intend to do this stuff yourself, it's is much less that getting it done at the dealer. Thw parts are not cheap as it is an Audi, if you know what I mean.
(4) Diverter valves... these are prone to go as they are weak. There are several threads on here and on the B5 S4 forum on the valves. Some people prefer the $300 option (billet valves), I stuck to the upgraded ones used by Porche and the TT. Works like a charm for 1/3 of the money.
Here some links on some other A6 sites and DIYs if you are interested.
http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

